# Tail length



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a question about my pure bred GSD's tail(the length of it). When he stands, not being in a stack, his tail doesn't look long at all. The only time he will get close to being stacked is when he is pulling on his leash, so I don't know what the length looks like then cause I'm always on the other end of it. So I guess I wanna see what you guys GSD's tails look like just standing, so can yall please post pics of your dogs standing? 
Thanks.



P.S. ( I don't know If i'm just "over reacting" but I just wanna see the difference)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

One standard I read said tail should reach at least to the hock joint and not beyond the middle if the hock.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

It would be much easier if you posted pics. There are thousands of pictures of GSDs here on the boards for you to look at. 

If it really matters though click on "sage" in my signature for pictures


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It really does matter how our pups are standing AND how old they are so where they are in a growth spurt. 

Photos are always best for us to see what you are trying to describe


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Looked through my photos and here is the best I could come up with. I hope it helps.


----------

